# Sitter recommendations in Syracuse NY area?



## artistshrugged (Sep 5, 2012)

Hello!

My hedgehog and I have recently relocated to the Central NY area. I have a 10 day trip coming up in early July and am hoping to find someone knowledgeable to watch my hedgehog in this time. Is anyone in this community in the area? Would love to have a fellow HHC member or an HHC approved sitter to ensure that my lil guy is as comfortable as possible while we are away.

I am really hoping that we won't have to take him with us, as we will be in various places over the 10 day period and I don't think he will settle well as he is already having some difficulty adjusting to our new apartment.

Thanks everyone!


----------

